# rad relocate Outlander 1000



## nreber2

just curious if anyone has done this before? or knows of any manuals. the venting looks tricky. thanks.


----------



## Keith J

Pines powersports out of Canada has a kit as well as rubberdown customs. Hope that helps

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130

I'll have some pics up shortly 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## nreber2

Thanks !


----------



## nreber2

I got a rad relocate from wild boar. The manual was kinda general. 
To remove the air from the cylinder ? And does the overflow line have to be relocated ?rad cap on the bottle under the column that have to be changed higher up? Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Gent

http://www.youtube.com/user/PinesPowersports?feature=g-all-c

Check them out, that have done quite a few 1000's already, they should be able to help a guy out.


----------



## infidel2001

I have a Wild Boar on my Outlander 1000. Installation is a pain in the ***, you have to drill into your fenders. Once I finally got everything installed, I took it out the next day on a big ride. 1st issue is the bolts for the plate almost rubbed a hole in my radiator. Drove home that morning (1.5 hour away) added extra washers, and went back out to join up with my buddies. 2 hours in to ride the top bolts broke loose and the radiator was lying on my rack. I have not call Wild Boar about it, but my buddy has a Rubberdown Rad relocation kit and it is solid with no issues. The Wild Boar Rad Kit for the outlander vibrates worse than an old washing machine on spin cycle. I am going to go with the rubberdown rad kit and chalk this one up to a learning experience. Although most Wild Boar Products are made very well, the one for the Outlander 1000 is crap!


----------



## jrpro130

I had no problems with the wild boar kit, yes you have to drill in your fender to route your hoses...I'm not sure of a kit that you dno't have to? If you want a clean install at least...

Installation was a breeze...


----------



## TINGS

jrpro- how do you like the LED's you got on your bike. looking to add some to myself


----------

